# Who's Growing Mandala--Satori, 8 Miles High, Ganesh...



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, again I have a lot of Mandala going.  I though it would be fun for all of us growing Mandala strains to join in and compare notes in one place.  I hope you all will post up your pics and info on your grows.  

I have them now in all walks of life.  I have a bunch in the flowering room about ready to come out, seedlings in DWC, and clones in a bubbler.  I have a couple of other strains thrown in there, but it is mostly Mandala.

These are pics I took Fri or Sat of what is in the flowering room.  Other than the Beyond the Brain that is DWC, all are in dirt and close to harvest, having been put into 12/12 from 8-15 to 8-24.  I'll get some pics of the vegging girls next.

1.  This is the Beyond the Brain DWC that I took pics of in my dirt journal.  Into 12/12 10-5.
2 & 3.  These are Beyond the Brain.  I have found that there are 2 distinct phenos--one bushy, the other tall and lanky.
4.  These are 2 Ganesh.  They both grew short and bushy.
5 & 6.  These are both Satori.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 15, 2012)

I have two in the basement and one in the greenhouse, I have harvested 2 as well...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, what great color!  Are these Satori?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

These are the young uns.

These are the seedlings not long after they were put into the bubbler taken on 10-9.  The second pic is the same plants today.  I have rearranged a few but the top row is 3 BTB, the next row Satori, the next row 2 Satori and 1 Ganesh clone, the last row 3 Genesh seedlings and 1 Ganesh clone.  I fimmed the 2 larger BTB today.

Cloning is going somewhat better since the weather has cooled off a little and the RH has gone up.  I have a little of several different things here.  We'll see what roots and what doesn't.  I have several ready to put into a DWC.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 15, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow, what great color!  Are these Satori?



Yes Satori, sorry! They're in the greenhouse, so really coloring up with the sub-freezing mornings we've had! First 3 pics are from basement, they're not that golden yellow color.....


----------



## epicstuff (Oct 17, 2012)

you talk about the different phenos , have you discovered which one tastes best or produces more  , sturdier desease resistant  etc.. 

If you had a bunch growing and you had to cull one of the phenos to make room for a whole bunch of clones which would stay and which would go....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2012)

Awsome THG. Course I didnt exspect anything less.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2012)

purdy flowers there everyone love the cool temp purps


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice looking plants...next pack of beans I actually buy have to be Satori. Was going to order them this week but was hella sick last week and missed 4 out of 5 days of work with no pay. Hopefully next week. Gonna have to see who has them in stock.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah Whooping Cough is all over the place here in the PNW. ugh!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 17, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice looking plants...next pack of beans I actually buy have to be Satori. Was going to order them this week but was hella sick last week and missed 4 out of 5 days of work with no pay. Hopefully next week. Gonna have to see who has them in stock.



u 2 hammy?...wow it must be goin round in jerz i had it last week, and the wife has it atm


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> u 2 hammy?...wow it must be goin round in jerz i had it last week, and the wife has it atm



Yeah my wife got it like 3 days after me. She is just starting to get over it. I still have this damn cough.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 17, 2012)

THG, Rose, or anyone else that grows Satori, how long do you let your Satori go? i have a beauty at 65 days today with plenty of cloudy and little to no amber and i was just wondering.


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> THG, Rose, or anyone else that grows Satori, how long do you let your Satori go? i have a beauty at 65 days today with plenty of cloudy and little to no amber and i was just wondering.




I have seen 10 weeks listed on a couple different sites but have no actual firsthand experience....yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2012)

Mandala lists Satori at 65-70 days flowering.  I generally let mine go 10 weeks.  I like the up high, so kind of like harvesting with little amber.

I've been feeling a little down and coughing a lot.  Jeez, I hope I don't have whooping cough.

Rose, how is your Satori coming along?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey THG, I hope your not getting the cold that is going around everywhere.

I just planted the 4 Satori seedlings into the one gallon bags. After they show their sex I will put them in 3 gallon smart pots I think. I will be pinching them back very soon after they get the hang of their new digs.

I was going to wait till they were over the transplant shock, but what the heck, i will show you now.​
I am undecided about cloning or maybe making some satori seeds to have or just what. I  kinda suck at cloning. 

Glad to be part of this grow, I see you have lots going on too THG. 

dman, I take mine at day 63 from clone, i don't really want any amber on Satori. From seed it will be a little longer.

I have to tell you of all the pot that has crossed these lips, Satori is one of two i have to always have in my grow. I don't want to ever run out. I think i might have a problem.


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2012)

Saw that Satori was in stock and didn't want to miss out, so money issues or not I ordered a ten pack from Herbies last night. 53 bucks, so not too bad. Just have to work out my grow so I have enough room to pop 5 beans of them or so. Looking forward to seeing first hand why everyone raves about is strain.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2012)

Well hurry up and join us Hammy. Glad you got the satori..good plan.

I have been wanting to tell you Hamster that I have a plant finishing up in a 1 gallon grow bag and it is still alive. It looks nutrient starved, but I did it once.


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well hurry up and join us Hammy. Glad you got the satori..good plan.
> 
> I have been wanting to tell you Hamster that I have a plant finishing up in a 1 gallon grow bag and it is still alive. It looks nutrient starved, but I did it once.




I will see what I can do to make some room for them. Might have the Clone Fairy paying me a visit so still not sure how much room I will have right now.
You went all the way in a one gallon? Nice. I think I would feel weird growing in pots bigger then one gallon at this point.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 22, 2012)

*Rosebud-*
What is the other "must have" besides Satori?
*
Hammy-*
My clones in one gallon bags look like they would love to flower right where they are (under 24/7 light!).  Keep thinking they look so cute like that- why not?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2012)

The Ganesh, which is ready for chop is showing some nice color.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice THG.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2012)

That is very pretty THG. Looking good. Love the name ganesh. Pretty color.

Here is an update of my satori girls. Someone say fan leaves? wow.







Tasty, my other have to have is Medicine woman, it is clone only, but I am working on some seeds. It helps me sleep.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Rosebud, they are beautiful!  You have the most beautiful green leaves.  I never cease to be amazed by the size of the fan leaves that Satori puts out.

Mine are getting overcrowded as I simply have too much in my vegging space.  I am going to try and do something about that today.  I'll try to snap some pics of my babies when I pull them from the closet today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2012)

Man I cant wait to grow some of that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2012)

Rosebud, your plants are way prettier than mine.  Happens every time I let the vegging closet get overcrowded.

The tote on the right has Satori.  There are 5 plants in here and I just did some supercropping and fimming.  The tote on the left has some Ganesh, 2 clones and 3 from seed.  The next pic, the tote on the left has a mix of clones--2 Apollo 11 (the last of my Joey Weed seeds), 2 Master Kush, and 2 Beyond the Brain.  There are a few things in the cloner.  The tall gangly girl is a Beyond the Brain.  Some of the phenos are decidedly sativa leaving.  This one went 80 days.  Then Beyond the Brain that is being tortured into submission--going to scrogg those.  Last just some shots of the flowering closet with a variety of stuff, using up seeds I had on hand.

Then, because I didn't have enough going on, I could not resist ordering some seeds from Hemp Depot--Jordan of the Islands' God's OG Kush.  The description just sounded great:



Gods OG Kush

Indoor / outdoor
Oh my gawd! Jordan of the Islands has upped the pot potency by creating a marijuana strain that even God would want as personal headstash. We cross our stinky, resinous God Bud with a savory dank OG Kush to create one of the top kush marijuana plants ever. This unique potent cross is sure to become one of the best OG Kush strains available because it stops even the hardest kush lover in their toker tracks, with its powerful indica and sativa rush. Unique flavors of both God Bud and OG Kush can easily be experienced. God&#8217;s OG Kush is a bushy plant that reaches a height of between 3-5 ft, producing between 4-6 ounces of purple hued cream cannabis. The marijuana flowering time is between 7-9 weeks and dropping the temperature in the final week will produce purple hues. This is one of the strongest marijuana strains Jordan of the Islands has ever produced and we strongly encourage our customers seeking something new and exciting to give God's OG Kush a whirl.
Type: Indica Dominant

Indoor flowering 45-55 Days


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 2, 2012)

man I've been lookin to get godbud foe awhile and they're always sold ourt, sounds like JOA's godbud x og cross would be awesome alternative....

thanks THG!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2012)

It is available now on Hemp Depot, Jordan of the Islands, if interested.  He also has other God Bud crosses.

hXXp://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Jordan_of_the_Island/index.html


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 2, 2012)

:aok: right on right on THG...will look into them 4 sure


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 2, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Gods OG Kush
> 
> Indoor / outdoor
> Oh my gawd! Jordan of the Islands has upped the pot potency by creating a marijuana strain that even God would want as personal headstash. We cross our stinky, resinous God Bud with a savory dank OG Kush to create one of the top kush marijuana plants ever. This unique potent cross is sure to become one of the best OG Kush strains available because it stops even the hardest kush lover in their toker tracks, with its powerful indica and sativa rush. Unique flavors of both God Bud and OG Kush can easily be experienced. Gods OG Kush is a bushy plant that reaches a height of between 3-5 ft, producing between 4-6 ounces of purple hued cream cannabis. The marijuana flowering time is between 7-9 weeks and dropping the temperature in the final week will produce purple hues. This is one of the strongest marijuana strains Jordan of the Islands has ever produced and we strongly encourage our customers seeking something new and exciting to give God's OG Kush a whirl.
> ...



aww man gotta update my wish list


----------



## Roddy (Nov 2, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2012)

I will be popping some of the God's OG Kush as soon as I get the beans.  It takes a bit longer from Hemp Depot because you have to send a money order in.  I'll keep everyone posted when I do.  I have never run any of Jordan's beans and really don't really know anyone else who has either.  We all know the hype does not always match the reality, but I am hopeful this will be a nice strain.

I made a screen yesterday and set it over the tote with BTB.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

I am excited to see God's Kush.  What a name, lol. I mean really, it is God's Kush.  The description sounds amazing. fun stuff.

You are going to scrog your BtB?  This will be fun to see THG. I need to check on my Satori babies and see if they are showing sex yet. I doubt it.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 3, 2012)

*I made a screen yesterday and set it over the tote with BTB.*

Don't be trying to entice me to setting one up now...  

Will be watching, if the GOG is as good as said, I'll definitely need to try it. Since you were spot on with Satori, I trust your taste!!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just rolled my very First ever Satori joint, from the harvest below,  Wish me luck.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

Tell us what you think?  Congratulations Dman.  Looks stellar. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. If that is possible.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well its been 20 min and we are loving it, LOL

I see what you mean by an uppy high, the wife really likes it too.:woohoo: :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

I remember you liked buku done early and Satori is even better. Happy for you. Tell your wife to enjoy too!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2012)

Dman, your Satori is wonderful looking.  I am happy that you and your wife are lovin' it.


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2012)

Man I want to pop my Satori beans NOW.  Nice buds dman.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks folks, we are so impressed that while taking 16 clones off of 3 different strains today i filled 10 of my 16 spots in the bubbler with Satori cuttings, really loving it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2012)

I made a screen (20" x 21") for the BTB and flipped the lights.

The next is the 3 larger Satori (which are not showing sex yet) and 1 Ganesh.  I simply ran out of room in the vegging space.  And I find when I overcrowd them, they stretch.  So, they are into 12/12 before I wanted, but hey, poor planning and more clones making it than I anticipated (finally).


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, thg, you are rocking the grow. You have a lot going on too. Congratulations on  the clones.

This BTB of yours is going to be fun to watch.   My satori's need to tell me if they are boys or not. I think it will be within a week or so, I hope.

Isn't it cool that dman loved his satori so much. Love hearing that.

Here's the girls this morning. We had a power outage last night, so they got their first taste of darkness...about three hours I think.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful as always Rosebud.

I have 5 Satori going.  Three of them are substantially larger than the other 2 (hope they're not all boys).  One of the slow ones took quite a while to germ, so is naturally behind.  The largest BTB showed early and was a girl.  That is one of the plants in the scrog.  There are also 2 small clones.  I have not cloned the BTB further.  I think the space is better filled with Satori and I like the Satori better.

Yes, I am glad that dman and the Ms dman loved it.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 8, 2012)

Whoa, this is pretty interesting!  Congrats to dman and all!
:drooling on every single pic of this thread:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful plants there Ladies.  I love to see them during veg, looking so lush and healthy. I can sit and look at them for hours like that    Hey does the Satori come in femenised version?


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking great everyone! LOVE smoking the recently harvested Satori :aok: Thanks for introducing it to me


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Beautiful plants there Ladies.  I love to see them during veg, looking so lush and healthy. I can sit and look at them for hours like that    Hey does the Satori come in femenised version?



I just checked Attitude and they don't list any.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

I have grown hashberry and liked it. It is nice. I didn't grow it again, but I would if I had any.  I think i remember I loved the taste.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 9, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Looking great everyone! LOVE smoking the recently harvested Satori :aok: Thanks for introducing it to me



Agreed, I dont think i would have ever given Satori a chance if it wasnt for THG and Rose among a few others, Thanks again for the heads up all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't even really remember what made me try it in the first place--I didn't know anyone growing it so, the description must have just captivated me.  It is one of my faves.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank goodness you did try it, or I wouldn't get anything done. Thank you THG!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank goodness you did try it, or I wouldn't get anything done. Thank you THG!




:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2012)

Im flying or hopping my Weedhopping butt over to THG. I gotta try the Satori.


----------

